# Most viewed video on YouTube?



## jkultimate (May 28, 2011)

Any one know, which is the most viewed video on YouTube till now?
I think its Justine Bieber's Baby song video. Its about 551,919,297 views now. I cannot find any other video that beat this JB's video. Even MJ

If any one knows a video on YouTube that most viewed than this JB song, let me know. Just for Fun


----------



## cute.bandar (May 28, 2011)

Most viewed video on YouTube? - Google Search


----------



## Vyom (May 28, 2011)

^^ Or better yet: *YouTube Charts*
So you are right about the most viewed video. It IS JB's Baby. I am surprised to see the absence of Black Friday though


----------

